

Linus Torvalds' Latest C Hacker Challenge on Google Plus - espeed
https://plus.google.com/u/0/102150693225130002912/posts/9gntjh57dXt

======
chrisbroadfoot
The commentary about the new G+ layout is tiring. Thankfully, real
conversation starts shortly after.

tl;dr: most elegant solution is by "comex":

    
    
        #define is_set(macro) is_set_(macro)
        #define macrotest_1 ,
        #define is_set_(value) is_set__(macrotest_##value)
        #define is_set__(comma) is_set___(comma 1, 0)
        #define is_set___(_, v, ...) v

